# Draft Chat Thread



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but a live ongoing discussion seems useful.

Bargnani taken #1. Now Portland, I mean Chicago is on the clock. Aldridge or Morrison?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Viktor for #2?!?!?!?!?!?

No way!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Viktor for #2?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> No way!


Anything official yet?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

That's what they've said on ESPN and on the radio...

#2 for #4 and Viktor


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Katz is reporting that Kryapa is the cost and the Aldridge is the pick. Also thinks Chicago is taking Morrison (I'm not sure I get that one.)


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOO! Not Viktor! This hurts almost as much as losing Alvin Williams...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO! Not Viktor! This hurts almost as much as losing Alvin Williams...


Nice.

good comparison.

I guess they didn't think Aldridge would make it to #4, and Khryapa isn't too high a price.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not sure how I feel about Aldridge. He seems a bit soft and nice to me. A mean streak would've been better. And giving up Viktor? Hmm. Still, at least it wasn't all to get Morrison.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

And Morrison to Charlotte...I still thought they'd take Gay.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Good stuff, now we just need Gay to drop to 7th .


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'm thrilled that we got Aldridge and I don't think Khrypa was too high a price to pay-- he was a nice glue piece, but it's better to definitely get our guy.

Good job so far by the Blazers


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it gave the Blazers the choice between Morrison and Aldridge. I think they made the right pick but should have sent ZAch or Miles to Chicago instead of Viktor.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> And Morrison to Charlotte...I still thought they'd take Gay.


I guess MJ won the battle.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa.....they just said they'd pick Roy if they could get him at #7.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

How about Rudy Gay at 7?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Roy's availability depends on what the t-pups do. Portland is still in the running for Roy and Gay--either would work for me.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Can we say we've changed our minds and keep Viktor and Tyrus Thomas? I have a horrible feeling that in a couple of years Aldridge over Thomas will look like Gooden over Amare.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

So the Bulls trade is real and they get their man in Thomas.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Well then I hope he is not there, and they draft Gay.

iWatas


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, Aldridge is who I thought we'd probably get and he was my first pick for us to get originally, but why give up Viktor?? We just gave him away! The Bulls would have taken Thomas anyway and we would have got Aldridge for nothing. We got played by the Bulls plain and simple! Must be Nash's fault.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> Can we say we've changed our minds and keep Viktor and Tyrus Thomas? I have a horrible feeling that in a couple of years Aldridge over Thomas will look like Gooden over Amare.


Thomas has desire, but he's not Amare. I still think he's stuck between positions. To me this is good because it helps push someone else (gay, roy) down to #7. Shelden Williams would still be interesting too.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

The only thing I can think of is that this is some sort of financial move. Or maybe there is a big, big trade to go.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wiilliams is gone so we'll have either Roy or Gay.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

We'll miss K-Rap, but he is a glue piece, not a potential star. Portland probably got the best player in that trade.

But they had better draft Gay at 7! Or the team will be hurting at SF.

iWatas


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

In the words of Stephen A Smith, Portland doesn't know what they're doing...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Has anyone noticed that draftexpress is perfect so far in their draft mock?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Williams it is. Goody Goody.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I think an Aldridge [Roy, Gay] draft is very successful.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Come on T-Wolves, take Roy!!!! I want Rudy.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Well if Stephen A. Smith says we don't know what we're doing, then I feel MUCH better about what we're doing. SAS is a chump.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We could've traded Ha for LaBron and SAS would be screaming about what idoits we are. he hates the Blazers for whatever reason.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

If Gay slips to 7, he will have that much more motivation to prove others wrong.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Well if Stephen A. Smith says we don't know what we're doing, then I feel MUCH better about what we're doing. SAS is a chump.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

6. Minnesota -- Brandon Roy.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Has anyone noticed that draftexpress is perfect so far in their draft mock?


Still perfect. Unbelievable.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

If we draft Rudy here this draft will make me feel gay. Happy gay not gay gay.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Roy is gone. It is GAY TIME!!!!

iWatas


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

looks like Gay


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow, Aldridge and Gay. :banana: :banana: :banana:

(don't pick Brewer, please).


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Please, PLEASE pick Rudy.

Aldridge and Gay is a scary/athletic front-court.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Uhh no. Radio is saying we're picking Foye and trading him (plus another pick?) to Minn. for Roy.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

It's going to be a gay ol time at the draft!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Uhh no. Radio is saying we're picking Foye and trading him (plus another pick?) to Minn. for Roy.



What??? God I hope not! Jesus...


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Uhh no. Radio is saying we're picking Foye and trading him (plus another pick?) to Minn. for Roy.


Well, that makes sense. Roy isn't a bad pick, but Gay could be a superstar.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Uhh no. Radio is saying we're picking Foye and trading him (plus another pick?) to Minn. for Roy.


That isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Another trade? My head is spinning....


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Unless we're making a HUGE trade this summer, I hope Gay rather than Roy...

Roy would just cause a logjam.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

7. Boston -- Randy Foye

... to Portland.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

It's Foye...trades a'coming...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Foye is going to suck *** as a PG.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks like Roy and Aldridge. I'm shocked Gay is moving down so far given his willingness to work out and show his stuff. He must not have shown that much to Portland. Maybe Webster is a SF and the Nate comments were a smokescreen.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Por management sucks.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Target said:


> I think they made the right pick but should have sent ZAch or Miles to Chicago instead of Viktor.


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Hmm.....well, I wonder what we gave up for Roy... I'm still fairly happy with the draft, though I would have taken Rudy Gay.

Draftexpress just lost their perfect record...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What in the **** is going on? Why did we trade with Chicago to pick a guy who would have been there at #4?... and then draft another point guard instead of Rudy Gay when we just gave up Viktor Khryapa for ****ing nothing!!!

I was excited about the draft 30 minutes ago... now I don't know how to react

Then again, what if Foye does turn into a Dwyane Wade type player?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> Foye is going to suck *** as a PG.


Good thing we dont need him to play PG. Doubt we even keep this pick and end up with Roy. :curse:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Taking Foye over Gay, after trading Telfair for the pick...can we agree yet that Portland management is still totally clueless?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

we passed on gay omg im really ******* pissed right now ahhhhhhh i cant take it any more.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

To repeat - Foye and the 30th or 31st for Roy is whats being reported. 

So it's

Aldridge and Roy


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> Por management sucks.


Scout, you're just bitter because they passed you over for GM and instead tried to hire you as a fry cook... :biggrin: 

There has to be some trade going on...Roy is not going to play PG..we have 3 already. Unless.....


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

8. Houston -- Rudy Gay.

... to Memphis for Shane Battier.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

So obviously, Allen still is in love with Miles. So, Miles is staying on the team.

Therefore, we don't select a SF.

therefore, Joel leaves, forcing us to take Aldridge (seriously, I'd rather have Tyrus.)

Therefore, we're retarded.


Why did we give up on Bassy so fast? WE STILL HAVE 3 PGs. AHGHFDJKLFSDJKL.

OH LOOK THE ONLY SF WE HAVE IS MILES. THAT SOUNDS SUCCESFULL.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Scout, you're just bitter because they passed you over for GM and instead tried to hire you as a fry cook... :biggrin:
> 
> There has to be some trade going on...Roy is not going to play PG..we have 3 already. Unless.....



Hold on a sec Yak.. I have a few orders of fries I have to get out..


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> There has to be some trade going on...Roy is not going to play PG..we have 3 already. Unless.....


I would say 2 healthy ones ... Blake and Jack (listed alphabetically so you don't think there is a bias). I would expect Dickau to be an emergency player/depth until he gets healthy (and maybe even after he does get healthy). I would expect Roy to be a 2 guard, not a point.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Taking Foye over Gay, after trading Telfair for the pick...can we agree yet that Portland management is still totally clueless?


They got Brandon Roy- he's much better than Telfair.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

omg im like really to break my computer and punch some **** what the **** was mgmt doing we made ourselves worse then before.I would rather have nash then patterson.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

TradeShareefNow said:


> So obviously, Allen still is in love with Miles. So, Miles is staying on the team.
> 
> Therefore, we don't select a SF.
> 
> ...


Outlaw.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Foye is going to suck *** as a PG.


OK, I don't totally hate Foye, and he could work out ok playing next to Jack, but jeez. How excited would you guys be if you had Morrison and Roy coming on board right now?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

What is confusing here?

Starting 5..

PG: Jack
2G: Roy
SF: Webster
PF: Zach
C: Aldridge

We'll lose a lot of games this year, but it should be exciting and we'll show actual improvement as the year goes on.

iWatas


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

TradeShareefNow said:


> So obviously, Allen still is in love with Miles. So, Miles is staying on the team.
> 
> Therefore, we don't select a SF.
> 
> ...


Oh, look! It's a bird, it's a plane, it's.........................Martell Webster at SF.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> OK, I don't totally hate Foye, and he could work out ok playing next to Jack, but jeez. How excited would you guys be if you had Morrison and Roy coming on board right now?



Well being reported we did get Roy, If So a Roy/Aldridge draft isnt to bad IMO.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> They got Brandon Roy- he's much better than Telfair.


Clearly untrue, but even if it were remotely true it still doesn't excuse taking Foye (and trading him for Roy) over the superior talent in Gay.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

9. Golden State -- Patrick O'Bryant.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Telfair trade looked good to Dan Wetzel.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/draft?analysis=1

who seems to think the Blazers are *otherwise* the dumbest team in the league. He figures we robbed Boston.

iWatas


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Iwatas said:


> What is confusing here?
> 
> Starting 5..
> 
> ...


Or, if some more trades are made:


PG: Jack
2G: Roy
SF: Webster
PF: Aldridge
C: Joel

Plus bench value for Zach. The above lineup could be very good defensively.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> OK, I don't totally hate Foye, and he could work out ok playing next to Jack, but jeez. How excited would you guys be if you had Morrison and Roy coming on board right now?



More excited to have Aldridge instead of Morrison.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Taking Foye over Gay, after trading Telfair for the pick...can we agree yet that Portland management is still totally clueless?



Clueless? Try actively malevolent. 

Why didn't they pick Gay? Why would they draft Foye under any scenario? Go on folks....try to explain this away!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

brandon roy to portland--nice


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

blazers get roy anyway!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Goldmember said:


> blazers get roy anyway!


I can live with Aldridge and Roy.

10. Seattle -- Saer Sene


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Clearly untrue, but even if it were remotely true it still doesn't excuse taking Foye (and trading him for Roy) over the superior talent in Gay.


Exactly.

This deal puts us back at square one: 3 inexperienced guards, and Miles at SF. Lots of motion and zero progress.

I like the Aldridge pick - but the rest of it was just for show.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> blazers get roy anyway!


save a little face there but what does it say to martell webster when you bring in another 2. morrison would have made more sense.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd rather have had Gay over Foye/Roy. Still, not a bad night altogether. Roy should be very solid, and may be very good (Jalen Rose, Michael Finley very good). Gay was less a sure thing, but worth the risk. Dang.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sene at 10 must of had been a deal!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Clueless? Try actively malevolent.
> 
> Why didn't they pick Gay? Why would they draft Foye under any scenario? Go on folks....try to explain this away!


They didn't take Foye, they had a trade with Minnesota... It sounds like it's Foye for Roy straightup, with Portland throwing in future considerations, which could just be cash. That's not bad for us, IMO


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

What are you guys going to give us for Roy? Pick 30?? I don't know im pissed right now...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Clearly untrue, but even if it were remotely true it still doesn't excuse taking Foye (and trading him for Roy) over the superior talent in Gay.


clearly untrue? Many commentators have compared him to Dwayne Wade. He has a solid all-around game- including defense- all Sebastian has is speed and passing (though low assist numbers(, at this point, suspect jump shot and defense.

I would have preferred Gay over Roy, but it isn't outrageous to prefer Roy, many people did.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

rainman said:


> save a little face there but what does it say to martell webster when you bring in another 2. morrison would have made more sense.


Or it could mean Webster is going to play SF....

Let the glen rice comparisons return


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jj at 11 wow thats a reach


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> Clearly untrue, but even if it were remotely true it still doesn't excuse taking Foye (and trading him for Roy) over the superior talent in Gay.


clearly untrue? Many commentators have compared him to Dwayne Wade. He has a solid all-around game- including defense- all Sebastian has is speed and passing (though low assist numbers(, at this point, suspect jump shot and defense.

I would have preferred Gay over Roy, but it isn't outrageous to prefer Roy, many people did.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> OK, I don't totally hate Foye, and he could work out ok playing next to Jack, but jeez. How excited would you guys be if you had Morrison and Roy coming on board right now?



More excited to have Aldridge instead of Morrison.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

looks like a striaght pick swap to me


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

we went from having a tall sg to a short sf and a short sg.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I think the Blazers had no clue what they were doing this draft. They didn't need to move from 4 to 2. They wanted Roy, but ended up with Foye. I think this team looks lost and has no clue what they are doing. That being said, this draft didn't work out too bad. Added Aldridge and Foye, but had to get rid of Telfair and Khrypa.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> we went from having a tall sg to a short sf and a short sg.


How exactly?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm more excited about Roy than Foye... however, I am interested to see how Foye pans out since he was highly touted by all the experts on ESPN and were saying that he could develop into a D. Wade type player. Let's hope not.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> clearly untrue? Many commentators have compared him to Dwayne Wade.


You're thinking of Foye, not Roy. Foye has been compared to Dwyane Wade...in terms of style, not talent.

Roy does nothing extremely well, which bodes extremely poorly for his chances to be an impact player in the NBA. Telfair is a great slasher and passer. Suspect jump shot? You mean like virtually every other prep-to-pro perimeter player except Webster (LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady)? Scouts said that Telfair's shooting form was perfectly good and he shot a very high percentage from three point territory in high school. There's no reason to believe Telfair's shooting would remain a problem.

Gay basically profiles as the perfect basketball player in terms of talent and skills, which is why a year ago, he was considered the uber-prospect prize of this draft. He was knocked this year for having a "lack of desire"...despite leading a talented and veteran team in scoring, despite being a sophomore and despite having ball-hungry teammates.

I really can't see a reason to prefer Roy over Telfair or Gay.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

roy is 6'5 normal sgs are 66 webster was 67 normal sf are 68 he is 67.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> How exactly?


You take Gay and play Webster at shooting guard, you have great size at small forward and shooting guard. You take Roy, who can only play shooting guard, and move Webster to small forward, you now have no size to speak of at either position.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Taking aldridge abosultely made no sense watsoever. He was gonna be there at 4. WOW!! Why wouldn t they take morrison is a complete suprise.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

exactly minstrel.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> You're thinking of Foye, not Roy. Foye has been compared to Dwyane Wade...in terms of style, not talent.
> 
> Roy does nothing extremely well, which bodes extremely poorly for his chances to be an impact player in the NBA. Telfair is a great slasher and passer. Suspect jump shot? You mean like every other prep-to-pro perimeter player (LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady)? Scouts said that Telfair's shooting form was perfectly good and he shot a very high percentage from three point territory in high school. There's no reason to believe Telfair's shooting would remain a problem.
> 
> ...


Various publications not only compared him to Wade, but will print tomorrow that he's the steal of the draft.

Here's a sample:

DIME'S TAKE: Grabbing Roy at No. 6 is a flat-out steal. Months ago, we said he could be the best all-around player in the draft. Roy does everything well, has good size and can make plays. With Rashad McCants likely out for the season, Roy most likely starts from opening night. KG needs help and this is a great start.

SCHRAGER ON THE SCENE: The Timberwolves take Brandon Roy out of Washington. Poor Rudy Gay. Not only does Roy completely outplay him in front of a national audience in the Sweet 16, but he gets taken ahead of him too. I just witnessed an Abbot and Costello-like act next to me between two European journalists


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You're thinking of Foye, not Roy. Foye has been compared to Dwyane Wade...in terms of style, not talent.
> 
> Roy does nothing extremely well, which bodes extremely poorly for his chances to be an impact player in the NBA. Telfair is a great slasher and passer. Suspect jump shot? You mean like virtually every other prep-to-pro perimeter player except Webster (LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady)? Scouts said that Telfair's shooting form was perfectly good and he shot a very high percentage from three point territory in high school. There's no reason to believe Telfair's shooting would remain a problem.
> 
> ...


Simple answer.

Nate McMillan


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

If I had to choose between upside and basketball IQ, I take IQ. I would much rather have Aldridge and Roy doing what they're supposed to than watch Thomas and Gay wander around aimlessly on the floor. Besides, those two will thrive in a more free-style system than they will here. Don't put too much stock in upside. Upside is all we've been depending on the last few years (Outlaw, Telfair, Miles).


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Simple answer.
> 
> Nate McMillan


exactly stupid choice by nate.I hope he can get roy to get 20 points because he passed on gay.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> Various publications not only compared him to Wade, but will print tomorrow that he's the steal of the draft.


I never said that the pundits would hate this. I said that it was a very poor move. As I've noted before, pretty much every mainstream media source ruled the Jermaine O'Neal for Dale Davis trade a steal for Portland.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

FeloniusThunk said:


> I'd rather have had Gay over Foye/Roy. Still, not a bad night altogether. Roy should be very solid, and may be very good (Jalen Rose, Michael Finley very good). Gay was less a sure thing, but worth the risk. Dang.


I agree. I'm disappointed about not taking Gay, but I think Roy will be a pretty darn good player.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't believe we gave Viktor away and for nothing!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd much rather have Roy than Shane Battier... what the hell is Houston thinking?

Gay had a mild case of Gerald Green this year. I'm going to hold out judgement till I see how Gay actually plays in the league. I was kinda pissed we passed on Green last year, and I think that ended up being a good move.

We'll see.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

mgb said:


> I can't believe we gave Viktor away and for nothing!


I am guessing Chicago was going to take Aldridge for themselves unless we could convince them not to. Even if it was a bluff, if Portland REALLLLLLY wanted Aldridge it would be stupid not to ensure the ability to get him.

Prunetang


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

If I followed all this correctly, we effectively traded Telfair and Khryapa for Aldridge, once all the fluff has been cleared away. I _think_ that's a good exchange, but I'm not completely decided yet.

Dan


----------

